# fisher plow help



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

I hooked up to a buddies plow to move it the other day and it drains all the power from the truck but will not raise or move left or right It is a 9ft mm1 thats about three or four years old. We tried with two different trucks thinking it could be a solenoid in the truck but to no avail. also my truck moved my 8footer without incident. I looked over all the wiring and everything was connected. Anyone have any ideas as to where i can start. I need to move this plow asap for him so let me know thanks.

I tried doing searches but could not get the search page to load entirely hence the new thread


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

*Electric over hyd ?*

is it electric over hyd? if it is listen to the plow motor see if it's running ? if so check the solinoids see if they are actuating.

Ray Grimes


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Check the ground cables on the plow in question. Bad grounds will mimick a weak battery.


----------



## Rowski (Oct 24, 2005)

The pump motor may be seized in the bushing (end housing) and/or the brushes may have poor contact and need cleaning or replacing.

When was the last time the plow was used?


Derek


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

Plow was working fine in the spring, i checked the grounds they seemed fine its not a weak battery rather the entire truck's lights dim and it just makes a clicking sound. How would i check the motor?? and the solenoids?
yes it is electric over hydraulic with the three wire system. Funny how fisher keeps going back and forth between two and three wires year to year it seems


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

This may sounds odd, but have you moved the plow at all after hooking it up?

I had it happen once, hit the controls nothing but a drain, Thought it was the motor or bad ground. wasn't either. as soon as I pull the plow backa couple feet with the truck, it worked fine. I can't really explain it, other then luck? or something with how it was istting against the truck, but it's grounded through wiring so That never made sense to be, Or maybe it just gave the motor a little bump nudge it needed. It's worked fine ever since, and never happened again.

From the sounds of it, a clicking, and drain of power, It could be ground, check the fuses in line? is it instac pump, or the early mm1s? relays or control module? if it's relays problem could be in there. As long as the oil in the res looks fine, I doubt it's the motor, I would lean more to wiring problems. 

Wish I could be of more help.


----------

